
YouTube’s Plot to Silence Conspiracy Theories - 0-1
https://www.wired.com/story/youtube-algorithm-silence-conspiracy-theories/
======
scollet
A more nuanced editorial imo:

[https://youtu.be/JTfhYyTuT44](https://youtu.be/JTfhYyTuT44)

------
dudeithinkBLM
What's funny is the article starts with Flat Earth, a theory even the
conspiracy crowd ridicules. There are tons of Flat Earth videos on YouTube to
this day. If it's so dangerous, why not censor it site wide like all the
videos questioning vaccine safety or pro vs anti-vaxxer debate videos where
the anti side appears victorious? Those last only a few days at most.

It's because Flat Earth videos are not meant to be censored. They are meant to
stick around no matter what so a wacky, not-believable theory can be linked to
the conspiracy crowd in an attempt to discredit them. Don't believe me? Search
any conspiracy themed subreddit/forum and see how many users write "this
again?"

Same exact thing with Q Anon nonsense. Those videos aren't censored off
YouTube, as a matter of fact they're everywhere. Why? Because the media is
attempting to link concerns about something legitimate like contaminants in
vaccines or hydroxychloroquine actually saving lives with something insane
like Q Anon.

QAnon, the theory that Trump is actually working behind the scenes to take
down the deep state and elite pedophiles from the inside. Just please
everyone.. Do your part by sitting there and waiting. Take no action
whatsoever. Keep faith and trust the plan. You still waiting and doing
nothing? Okay perfect. This is working perfectly. Get it?

